
Avoiding the Trap: Learning to Recognize Burnout - milesf
https://medium.com/@jamis/avoiding-the-trap-8df59e718f3e#.5qeelfmgp
======
milesf
I had no idea there was any other culprit to burnout other than being
overworked. I once heard that "there's no such thing as burnout. It's really
heartache in disguise". I don't totally agree with that statement, but I think
there's a kernel of truth to it.

Thanks Jamis :) I think I'll be revisiting this subject with an eye for other
culprits in my life. I still feel burned out.

